# أردني يخترع مولدا كهربائيا يعمل دون وقود ويعمل بفعل الجاذبية الأرضية والقوى الدينامكية



## هارون الرشيد (4 يونيو 2012)

اخترع مهندس أردني مولدا كهربائيا ذاتي التشغيل – يعمل بدون أي نوع وقود – ويكفي لإضاءة منزل يتكون من 8 غرف. 



مبتكر المولد المهندس موفق المومني اكد ان هذا المولد لا يحتاج لأي نوع من انواع الوقود ويعمل بفعل الجاذبية الأرضية والقوى الدينامكية .

وخلال الحفل الذي أقيم في مجمع النقابات المهنية في عمان للكشف عن هذا الاختراع، قال المومني ان مشروعه الذي يكفي مبدئيا لإضاءة منزل او ثلاجة على سبيل المثال، لا تتجاوز تكلفته 250 دينارا لعمر زمني يصل لـ 15 عاما وصيانة سنوية بكلفة حوالي 25 دينارا، مشيرا إلى إمكانية تطويره حتى يستطيع إضاءة مصنع.

وتم تشغيل المولد أمام الحضور كافة الذين كان على رأسهم النائب سميح المومني وزميله احمد القضاة ونخبة من المهندسين والإعلاميين، ليتم التأكد من كفاءة الجهاز وعدم احتياجه لاي نوع من انواع الطاقة، اضافة الى عدم إصداره لأي إزعاج.

وأعرب النائب المومني في كلمة ألقاها عن فخره واعجابة بهذا المشروع غير المسبوق وقال انه جاء في وقت يحتاجه الشعب الاردني بشكل خاص والعالم بشكل عام لما يشهده العالم من ارتفاع كبير في اسعار الطاقة.

فيما انتقد النائب القضاة في مداخلة قصيرة له زملاءه في مجلس النواب لعدم حضورهم لهذا الحفل علما ان النائب المومني كان قد دعاهم أثناء عقد الجلسة الأحد.

الاختراع تم عرضه صباح اليوم الاثنين 4\6\2012 في احدى قاعات مجمع النقابات المهنية في عمان


الفيديو من هنا :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD7cR9tSWzI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## wallet25 (5 يونيو 2012)

معقول تم كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة بهذا الاختراع ؟


----------



## pic2007 (8 يونيو 2012)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> اخترع مهندس أردني مولدا كهربائيا ذاتي التشغيل – يعمل بدون أي نوع وقود – ويكفي لإضاءة منزل يتكون من 8 غرف.
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 81431
> 
> ...


تحية طيبة

الأخ الغالي

هذا النوع من المولدات هو ممكن نظريا كما انه ثبت وجوده في مناسبات كثيرة...رغم معارضة المناهج الرسمية بحجة انه لم يتم تكرار هذا التصميم من طرف جهة اخرى وذلك حتى يثبت علميا!!! نعم رغم انه موجود و مازال يعمل!!
واعتقد ان هذه التجربة تكفي لاثبات العلاقة بين الجاذبية وبين المغنلطيس والتجربة هي:
نحضر مغناطيس قوي( يفضل نيوميديوم) واسطوانة معدنية من النحاس او الالومنيوم والمهم ان تكون الاسطوانة من معدن غير منجذب مغناطيسيا ونقموم باسقاط المغناطيس سقوطا حرا اولا خارج الاسطوانة وثانيا داخلها ونقوم بالمقارنة. فسنجد ان سقوط المغناطيس داخل الاسطوانة هو ابطا بكثيرمن خارجها وخصوصا اذا قمنا بتدوير المغناطيس حول نفسه.

وشكرا.


----------



## م.الدجيل (8 يونيو 2012)

الله يحفضكم


----------



## بيبرس العراق (11 يونيو 2012)

بس الاختراع مو باين فقط اناره ما فاهمين شيء


----------



## د حسين (12 يونيو 2012)

*ألا يقرأون ؟*

تحية طيبة للجميع
اليوم اردني وبالأمس مصري وقبلها سوري وقبل قبلها مغربي .وقبلها تركي ... وكثيرون وكل واحد منهم يعتبر نفسه الأول في التوصل لهذا الاختراع .... ولكن اين هو هذا الاختراع العظيم ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ 
ألم يقرأ كل واحد منهم أو يطلع على ما أنجزه الآلاف الفاشلين منذ آلاف السنوات ؟ ؟ ؟ 
هذا الموضوع كله على بعضه خداع ونصب واحتيال : والدليل على ذلك الكثير من الأمور المفضوحة : وأهمها 
1- كلهم يضعون الاختراع المزعوم ضمن صندوق كبير مغلق : لماذا ؟؟؟ يقولون لعدم سرقة الفكرة ؟!!!!!
2- وهذا دليل اهم من كل الدلائل : طالما انه يعمل تلقائيا الى مئات السنين ... وطالما انه مجاني .. بدون أي مصروف ...لماذا لايتركونه يعمل لفترة طويـــــــــــلة ؟؟؟؟ حيث يلاحظ انهم يشغلونها دقائق معدودة خشية تفريغ البطارية الداخلية المخبأة بداخله !!!!!
أرجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة ؟ ؟​


----------



## د حسين (12 يونيو 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> تحية طيبة
> 
> الأخ الغالي
> 
> ...


أين هو ؟ ؟؟ ؟ يا أخي دلني على واحد منهم ... واحد فقط​


----------



## علي السهلاني (12 يونيو 2012)

المهم المحاولة والفكرة جيدة ونامل ان نتقدم نحو الافضل


----------



## د حسين (12 يونيو 2012)

*تماما*



pic2007 قال:


> لكن تذكروا جيد ان الجمهورية الفاضلة غير موجودة سوى في اذهان الفلاسفة.
> وكما هي الحال دوما لابد للحيقيقة ان تظهر من جديد..


تماما....وان المحرك دائم الحركة غير موجود سوى في أذهان الحالمين به
وأي حقيقة ستظهر؟ ومتى ؟ وقد مضى على الفكرة أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف عام؟؟؟

أخي العزيز أرجو ان لا تنرفز وانا أحب الحوار معك ولكن بالشيء المعقول والمنطقي وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## pic2007 (12 يونيو 2012)

د حسين قال:


> أين هو ؟ ؟؟ ؟ ​



هل وجب فتح موضوع جديد حوله ثم اتفاجا كون حاسوبي قد تم اختراقه من طرف مسلمين?

والاهم مداخلة الدكتور ان الموضوع هو اوهام وخزعبلات هكذا بهذه البساطة وفقط بالكلام لا اكثر 

حسنا دعونا نفترض ان الدكاترة يعتقدون ان تسلا مخطئ. لم اذن لا يبين ذلك الكلام بالديل لو ان ما يدعونه صحيحا???


----------



## pic2007 (12 يونيو 2012)

د حسين قال:


> تماما....وان المحرك دائم الحركة غير موجود سوى في أذهان الحالمين به
> وأي حقيقة ستظهر؟ ومتى ؟ وقد مضى على الفكرة أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف عام؟؟؟
> 
> أخي العزيز أرجو ان لا تنرفز وانا أحب الحوار معك ولكن بالشيء المعقول والمنطقي وتقبل تحياتي​



بعد قفل المواضيع بتعسف لا وجود للحوار ابدا. ارجو ان تعذرني

والحركة الدائمة هي حولنا في الطبيعة في كل مكان سواءا اللالكترون او الارض او المجرة. ورغم انف المناهج الرسمية المضللة وارجوا ان يسامحني من ستصدمه هذه الحقيقة; الحركة في الطبيعة هي دائمة بالفعل هذا هو الواقع الملموس وشكرا.


----------



## د حسين (12 يونيو 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> حسنا دعونا نفترض ان الدكاترة يعتقدون ان تسلا مخطئ. لم اذن لا يبين ذلك الكلام بالديل لو ان ما يدعونه صحيحا???


اخي العزيز :المبدأ الشرعي يقول الحجة على من ادعى .... اي ان دليل الاثبات اهم من دليل النفي وله اولوية ... وطالما تسلا في ذمة الله ولا يستطيع الاثبات شخصيا فمطلوب من اتباعه الاثبات المادي الفعلي العملي ... وحتى هذه اللحظة لم يتمكن احد من كسر قانون مصونية الطاقة والمادة ... بل العكس كل مسائل الفيزياء يحكمها والنتائج العملية أثبتت ذلك .
عزيزي ان تسلا بشر وهو يمكن ان يصيب ويخطئ وربما أخطأ في ما أوصلكم الى استنتاج خاطئ .
ان قانون حفظ الطاقة ليس من انتاج شخص واحد بل هو نتيجة تراكم خبرات طويلة مثبتة عمليا وأكرر عمليا ...
وكمثال على موضوع آخر ان المشككين بقانون حفظ الطاقة صفقوا كثيرا لتجربة قياس سرعة النيوترون منذ عدة أشهر التي توصل فيها العلماء الى نتيجة سرعة اعلى من سرعة الضوء ... وكانت فرحتكم كبيرة واعتبرتم ان كسر قانون انشتين في ان سرعة الضوء لايمكن تجاوزها هي دليل على انه يمكن ايضا بالقياس القول بخطأ قانون انحفاظ الطاقة ... وفي ذلك النقاش قلنا لاتتسرعوا ... وفعلا منذ يومين في مؤتمر الفيزياء العالمي اعترف الفريق الذي أجرى التجربة ان هناك خطأ في التجربة والجسيمات لم تتجاوز سرعة الضوء وبالتالي لم تنقض نظرية انشتاين .اي ان اينشتاين اصاب في هذه النظرية ولكنه اخطأ عندما امضى اكثر من عشر سنوات من آخر عمره وهو يجاهد لينجز قانونا آخر وعد بأنه سيكون قانونا وحيدا شاملا جامعا ويحل كل مسائل الفيزياء... ولكن حلم وفشل ....
أكرر تحياتي واحترامي​


----------



## د حسين (12 يونيو 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> بعد قفل المواضيع بتعسف لا وجود للحوار ابدا. ارجو ان تعذرني
> 
> والحركة الدائمة هي حولنا في الطبيعة في كل مكان سواءا اللالكترون او الارض او المجرة. ورغم انف المناهج الرسمية المضللة وارجوا ان يسامحني من ستصدمه هذه الحقيقة; الحركة في الطبيعة هي دائمة بالفعل هذا هو الواقع الملموس وشكرا.


عزيزي ان حركة اللالكترون والأرض والمجرة حركة ثابتة غير متغيرة وغير منتجة للطاقة ..... ورغم ذلك علم الجيولوجيا اثبت ان طول اليوم كان ست ساعات في الأزمنة الغابرة اي ان دوران الأرض كان اسرع بأربع مرات من سرعتها حاليا وحتى في العصر الحديث فا اليوم يطول بعدلات زهيدة لاتظهر نتائجها الا بعد مدة طويلة ...
اما اذا قصدت دوران وحركة المياه من البحر الى الجو الى الأمطار والأنهار وحركة الرياح فهذه كلها تستمد طاقتها من الشمس .
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا​


----------



## pic2007 (12 يونيو 2012)

د حسين قال:


> اخي العزيز :المبدأ الشرعي يقول الحجة على من ادعى ....​


​ 
والمبدا الشرعي الاهم يقول:
يمكن ان نعيش جنة هنا على هذه الارض وجميع الازمات بما فيها ازمة الطاقة هي من صنع الانسان مفتعلة لا ضرورة لها. اعني من المسيطرين واتباعهم من الكهنة كما في الماضي او الاكادميين كما في الحاضر والذين يقومون بنشر وتسويق معارف مصنوعة لاتجدي للانسانية نفعا
ولو كانت الدنيا تساوي جناح بعوضة عند الله لما سقا منها كافر. فهل بعد هذا من شح في المصادر??????
وهل تدعي المناهج التعليمية ان الدين والعلم هما متوافقان?
فهل مثلا سرعة جبريل عليه السلام تحترم حدود سرعة الضوء المزعومة. الواقع انها سرعة سلحفاة. والمؤمن لايحتاج الى هذه المعادلات عديمة الجدوى لاثبات ذلك.

ولو تم تصنيف الكتب حسب مطابقتها للواقع. فان جميع المراجع التي تتحدث عن النسبية وانحناء الزمن-مكان والثقوب السوداء وغيرها فستدرج تلك المصنفات تحت خانة الخيال العلمي..


----------



## pic2007 (12 يونيو 2012)

د حسين قال:


> عزيزي ان حركة اللالكترون والأرض والمجرة حركة ثابتة غير متغيرة وغير منتجة للطاقة .....​


الطاقة لا تخلق ابدا. ومن الخطا القول بتوليد الطاقة كالتعبير الشائع مولدات الكهرباء او مصادر الطاقة واكرر هذا خطا فادح بالرغم كونه شائع فالكهرباء لا تخلق.

يتعلم طلاب الالكترونيات ان الكهرباء هي شئ يسري في  داخل الموصلات ويتعلم طلاب الفيزياء شئ اخر وهو ان الكهرباء هي الطاقة كهرومغناطيسية السارية خارج الموصلات! 
فماهي الكهرباء? لاتستطيع المناهج تقديم اجابة مقنعة. 

وبالرغم من ذلك فيمكن استخدام حالة دوران اللاكترون تلك. وهي فكرة معروفة في الفيزياء النظرية ب:ماغنترون بور
وهي مستخدمة في الفرن المايكروموجي فهو يعتبر اقدم محرك دائم الحركة رسمي في الواقع!!!

ببساطة شديدة لم لايفتح موضوع: الطاقة المجانية بالاستفادة من المجال المغناطيسي الارضي??
صحيح ان شدته ضعيفة ولكن يمكننا عمل دارة بحيث مجالها مهمل امام المجال الارضي? ولكنني في ظل الظروف الحالية اوقف نشاطي بتاتا
بعد قفل المواضيع بتعسف لا وجود للحوار ابدا. ارجو ان تعذرني


----------



## د حسين (13 يونيو 2012)

pic2007;2706115[SIZE=6 قال:


> ببساطة شديدة لم لايفتح موضوع: الطاقة المجانية بالاستفادة من المجال المغناطيسي الارضي??
> صحيح ان شدته ضعيفة ولكن [/SIZE]......


اخي العزيز ليست المشكلة في شدته الضعيفة ولكن لايفيدنا لأن شدته ثابت في القيمة والاتجاه ( ارجو ان تميز بينهما ) فلوكان اتجاهه متبدل بسرعة او قيمته متغيرة لأمكننا الاستفادة منه في توليد الطاقة ولايهم مهما كانت ضعيفة نستطيع تجميعها...
فلو اردنا الاستفادة منه مثلا يجب ان نوجد ملفا ثابتا على متن مركبة فضائية إما ثابتة بالفراغ وهذا مستحيل أو تدور حول الكرة الأرضية حول محور افقي وليس عامودي اي حول محور يتعامد مع محمور دوران الأرض ... وهكذا اقمار اصطناعية موجودة ولكن لااعتقد انهم يستثمرون ذلك لأن الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية اوفر وأسهل وأكثر جدوى ونحتاج لسرعات فائقة ( شو رأيك بهذه الفكرة الجديدة ؟؟)​


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

عذرا على التأخير في الرد أخ بيك 

أولا: لا يوجد أحد في الملتقى له الحق في حذف موضوع ما لأحد .. ما لم يخالف قوانين الملتقى العامة


و لكن لماذا المواضيعك منقوله هذه ايضا من قوانين الملتقى مع انها ليست من قوانين الملتقى العامة تابع الموضوع 
[h=1]إعلان هام لجميع أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب..[/h]هذا البند رقم 9



> *- المواضيع المتخصصة أو المتعلقة بأقسام أخرى في الملتقى:
> سيتم نقلها إلى القسم المتخصص*



هذا ليس لك وحدك بل لجميع الأعضاء .... فأرجو أن يكون هناك تقدير لقوانين الملتقى:31: و عدم تعليقها على الأعضاء و المشرفين:67:




pic2007 قال:


> ولكنني في ظل الظروف الحالية اوقف نشاطي بتاتا
> بعد قفل المواضيع بتعسف لا وجود للحوار ابدا. ارجو ان تعذرني


 


ندخل في الموضوع :28:




pic2007 قال:


> ببساطة شديدة لم لايفتح موضوع: الطاقة المجانية بالاستفادة من المجال المغناطيسي الارضي??
> صحيح ان شدته ضعيفة ولكن يمكننا عمل دارة بحيث مجالها مهمل امام المجال الارضي؟




للإجابة على فكرة الموضوع بسيطة جدا 

المجال المغناطيسي الساكن لا يمثل طاقة فلا يوجد ما يسمى طاقة المجال المغناطيسي خلافا بالموجة الكهرومغناطيسية

و بالنسبة للمجال المغناطيسي مثبت فيه قانون بقاء الطاقة نظريا و تجريبيا فمن المستحيل الحصول منه على طاقة من العدم

و لكن هل يمكن أن تحصل على طاقة؟ ... الأجابة ..... نعم و ليست من العدم...... و لكن أين هي
هي الطاقة المغناطيسية للأرض بتحويلها الى أرض لا مغناطيسية فيها أي عمل جهاز يقفد للأرض مغناطيسيتها



و كذلك المجال الأرضي الساكن لا يمثل طاقة فلا يوجد ما يسمى طاقة مجال الجاذبية خلافا بالجرافيتون

و بالنسبة للمجال الجاذبية مثبت فيه قانون بقاء الطاقة نظريا و تجريبيا فمن المستحيل الحصول منه على طاقة من العدم
و لكن هل يمكن أن تحصل منه على طاقة ؟ .... الأجابة لا ... حيث لا يوجد الطاقة الجاذبية مثل الطاقة المغناطيسية و الطاقة الكهربية



هتقول لي أنا كده لا أريد الحوار لا و الله هذه هي الحقيقة التي لا تتغير و هذه الفكرة هدية مني لك :81:

يمكن الحصول على طاقة صغيرة جدا جدا عند كل نقطة على سطح الأرض و ليست من العدم باستخدام القوة القصورية للكتل التي على الأرض نظريا و تجريبيا
ابسطها و أشهرها الناتجة بسببها هي طاقة المد و الجذر 






د حسين قال:


> اخي العزيز ليست المشكلة في شدته الضعيفة ولكن لايفيدنا لأن شدته ثابت في القيمة والاتجاه ( ارجو ان تميز بينهما ) فلوكان اتجاهه متبدل بسرعة او قيمته متغيرة لأمكننا الاستفادة منه في توليد الطاقة ولايهم مهما كانت ضعيفة نستطيع تجميعها...
> فلو اردنا الاستفادة منه مثلا يجب ان نوجد ملفا ثابتا على متن مركبة فضائية إما ثابتة بالفراغ وهذا مستحيل أو تدور حول الكرة الأرضية حول محور افقي وليس عامودي اي حول محور يتعامد مع محمور دوران الأرض ... وهكذا اقمار اصطناعية موجودة ولكن لا اعتقد انهم يستثمرون ذلك لأن الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية اوفر وأسهل وأكثر جدوى ونحتاج لسرعات فائقة ( شو رأيك بهذه الفكرة الجديدة ؟؟)​



شكرا لك دكتور حسين على مشاركاتك الطيبة

و لكن لدي بعض التعليق على مشاركتك الأخيرة

لا يمكن الأسفادة من هذه الطاقة....... لأن الطاقة المفقودة لكي يكون القمر الصناعي ثابتا أو يدور حول الكرة الأرضية حول محور افقي (في مستوى خط القطب ) تساوي الطاقة الناتجة في الملفات
"بفتراض انتظام الحركة"

و بالتالي الطاقة الكلية الناتجة تساوي صفر جول 


و شكر لكما


----------



## د حسين (14 يونيو 2012)

*هذه المرة نقاشي مع المهندس محمد*



محمد.المصري قال:


> شكرا لك دكتور حسين على مشاركاتك الطيبة
> 
> و لكن لدي بعض التعليق على مشاركتك الأخيرة
> 
> ...


تحية طيبة وشكرا لك على التعليق ؟ صحيح ان مداخلتي كانت من باب التنويع والافتراضات ولتوضيح فكرة معينة .... ولكن فاجأني جوابك الفني فالقمر الصناعي الذي اتحدث عنه فرضا يدور في مستوي عمودي على مستوي خط الاستواء (صحيح في مستوي قطر الأرض بين القطبين ) ...وهو ليس ثابتا (لأن ذلك مستحيل ) وملف استقبال الحقل المغناطيسي نفترضه موجها الى مركز الأرض ..فعند دوران القمر حول الأرضي في المستوي المذكور فان الملف سوف يواجه القطب الشمالي مرة (عندما يكون فوق نصف الكرة الشمالي والقطب الجنوبي عندما يكون فوق النصف الجنوبي وبذلك يتحقق تغير في شدة واتجاه المجال المغناطيسي للأرض (حيث خطوط المجال منتشرة في الجو والفضاء ضمن هذا الملف ليولد تيارا كهربائيا ..صحيح انه ضعيف جدا ولكنه موجود وفي نفس الوقت ليس مجانيا من جهة الطاقة حيث سيعود بالتأثير على القمر نفسه محاولا ابطاء سرعته .. وقد يكون ذلك من احد اسباب تغير مكان القمر الذي يحصل حاليا مما يجبر الشركات على تزويد القمر بمحرك نفاث صغير مع قليل من الوقود مع تحكم آلي لتصحيح مكان القمر بتشغيل هذه المحركات عند اللزوم وبفترات قصيرة وبفواصل طويلة ... رغم ما ذكرنا ان الأقمار لاتستثمر ذلك ولكن الوضع مفروض حيث جسم القمر المعدني بشكل او بآخر قد يشبه عمل ملف استقبال مغلق .....​


----------



## pic2007 (14 يونيو 2012)

تم حذف مشاركتان لي مؤخرا..نعم يضاف ذلك الى اللائحة السابقة...

الوحيد الذي  يشكك في قانون حفظ الطاقة هو ال فون هيرمان هيلمهولتز والذي ينسب له فضل اكتشاف ذلك القانون المزعوم!!!
الجراح العسكري هيلمهولتز اورد استثناء لقانونه وجميع الشروط المذكورة تنطبق على القوة المغناطيسية كما  هومعلوم اليوم!!!

ولكن هيلمهولتز اعتبر ان القوة المغناطيسية لم تحقق الشرط الاخير من شروطه. يبدو انه كان يشكك بصحة تجارب امبير سنة 1820 حيث اعتبر هيلمهولتز ان القوة المغناطيسية هي موازية للناقل وبالتالي لم يصل الى النتيجة!!!
هناك ايضا ادعاء رسمي بان الفون تراجع عن اقوله في ايامه الاخيرة من ايام حياته. ولكنني اشك كثيرا في صحة هذه الرواية
ولكن في المقابل ما الداعي الى اكتشاف هذا القانون اصلا فالجميع يعلم بان لاشئ ناتج من لاشئ، فلماذا تصدر هكذا اقوال من عجوز اكاديمية برلين!!!

والان من هو المشكك في قانون حفظ الطاقة???

واكد لكم بان وشائع تسلا كانت مصممة للقيام بذلك..


----------



## pic2007 (14 يونيو 2012)

د حسين قال:


> اخي العزيز ليست المشكلة في شدته الضعيفة ولكن لايفيدنا لأن شدته ثابت في القيمة والاتجاه ( ارجو ان تميز بينهما ) فلوكان اتجاهه متبدل بسرعة او قيمته متغيرة لأمكننا الاستفادة منه في توليد الطاقة ولايهم مهما كانت ضعيفة نستطيع تجميعها...
> فلو اردنا الاستفادة منه مثلا يجب ان نوجد ملفا ثابتا على متن مركبة فضائية إما ثابتة بالفراغ وهذا مستحيل أو تدور حول الكرة الأرضية حول محور افقي وليس عامودي اي حول محور يتعامد مع محمور دوران الأرض ... وهكذا اقمار اصطناعية موجودة ولكن لااعتقد انهم يستثمرون ذلك لأن الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية اوفر وأسهل وأكثر جدوى ونحتاج لسرعات فائقة ( شو رأيك بهذه الفكرة الجديدة ؟؟)​



بصراحة اعجبتني المحاولة وصحيح اننا قد لا ننجح في المحاولةالاولى، فالحكايات الرسمية تتحدث عن ربما الف محاولة قبل التوصل الى اكتشاف المصباح، ولكن ما لا تشر اليه تلك المصادر ان هذه المحاولات هي عملية وقد سبقتها المحاولات النظرية وشتان ما بين النظري والعملي، ومع ذلك فانا متفائل فاعتقد ان عشر محاولات من الدكتور تكفي للوصول الى النتيجة المطلوبة!!! تذكروا عشر محاولات فقط

وارجو ان تصححوا لي هذه العبارة
U= 1/2muo *B²*v
v هي الحجم الذي يؤثر فيه المجال المغناطيسي
U هي الطاقة المخزنة في المجال المغناطيسي والذي يؤثر خلال الحجم المعين

وطبعا يمكن تطبيق العلاقة السابقة على مغناطيس دائم!

وافتراض ان المجال المغناطيسي الارضي هو ثابت هو صحيح فقط خلال حجم صغير حيث يكون الفرق ضئيلا فيمكن استخدام وشيعة حجمها صغير نسبيا صحيح انها تختزن كمية قليلة من الطاقة ولكن سنتعتمد على ترددات عالية عند دخل الدارة ووظيفة الدخل في هذا التصميم هي فقط ذبذبة المجال المغناطيسي الارضي ولماذا وجب ان نستخم تيار ضعيف عند دخل الدارة?

فالمجال المغناطيسي عنددخل الدارة وجب ان يكون مهملا امام المجال المغناطيسي الارضي، فالبطل هنا في هذه القصة هو المجال المغناطيسي الارضي، فلو فرضنا ان 1غاوس هي شدة المجال الارضي فالتصاميم الرسمية تستخدم مجالات مغناطيسية اكبر بكثير من المجال الارضي والنتيجة يكون تاثيره مهملا الا خلال مسافات كبيرة، فهل هذا هو السبب في هبوط الجهد الملاحظ في شبكات النقل الكهربائية التقليدية?

اكتفي بهذا القدر لاننا هنا نناقش امكانية تصميم الاخ العربي الاردني ونجده ممكنا ولاننا لم نطلع كفاية على الموضوع فلا يمكننا الجزم حول طبيعة التصميم.

ارجوا ملاحظة انني لا اتحدث عن العواصف المغناطيسية!! 

والان نعود لموضوع اللوح الشمسي فيا ترى ماهو هذا السر الموجود المسؤول عن عمله?
هو الدايود، الا يمكن عمل دايود عملاق? فما هذا السحر الموجود في الدايود???
في الواقع ليس من ضرورة الحديث عن اشباه نواقل وتطعيم من النوع كذا او كذا فكل مانحتاجه هو طبقات متتالية من موصلات وعوازل اي بعبارة اخرى نظرية عمل مراكم الاورغون!!! في الواقع فان قانون فولتا لتلامس المعادن مفيد لنا في هذه الحالة!!! 

والان ما ريكم بهذه الفكرة: الكهرباء من الفيروسات!! فهل اعجبتكم الفكرة? هل هي سخيفة? 
حسنا دعونا اولا نضحك جميعا من هذه الفكرة. 

ولكن قد يساعدنا هذا الرابط من مختبر بيركلي لنضحك بشكل اكبر
http://newscenter.lbl.gov/news-releases/2012/05/13/electricity-from-viruses

هل تمكن احدكم من قراءة الخبر السابق?
في الواقع فانا لا استطيع ليس فقط الخبر السابق وانما جميع المواقع العلمية الاجنبية طبعا وقد سجلت هذه الملاحظة منذ ايام معدودة فقط 
صحيح ايضا ان قرابة 150 غيغا من الوثائق اختفت ايضا من حاسوبي!

والان من الذي لا يرغب بتطور المسلمين ويقف حجر عثرة في طريقهم? والان من الذي يستغل عقائد المسلمين ويقوم بربطها بخيال علمي لواد اي تقدم قد يحققوه?
من الذي يستدل بالقران العظيم وهو الحجة ليضفي المصداقية على النسبية والثقوب السؤداء وغيرها من الاباطيل والخزعبلات والاوهام? من الذي يربط المقدس بالمدنس ويسميه اعجازا علميا??

عندما اقوم بشرح السر الاعظم في القرن العشرين وهو كيفية الحصول على موجة تسلا ستكون تلك هي اخر مشاركة لي في هذا القسم. والان ربما علي تحقيق ذلك بالبحث عن بديل اخر خارج هذا القسم ولتكن هذه هي اخر مشاركة فعلا لم لا تلغوا هذه العضوية وحسب.

والصلاة والسلام على خير الانام محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. والحمد لله رب العالمين.


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله كل خير دكتور حسين

كنت أريد فقط توضيح أن هذه الطاقة ليست من العدم لعلى شخص يعتقد ذالك




محمد.المصري قال:


> لا يمكن الإستفادة من هذه الطاقة....... لأن الطاقة المفقودة لكي يكون القمر الصناعي ثابتا أو يدور حول الكرة الأرضية حول محور افقي (في مستوى خط القطب ) تساوي الطاقة الناتجة في الملفات
> "بفتراض انتظام الحركة"
> 
> و بالتالي الطاقة الكلية الناتجة تساوي صفر جول
> ...



و لا يختلف دورانيه في مستوى عمودي على مستوى خط الإستواء أو دورانيه في مستوى خط الإستواء نفسه أو دورانيه في أي مستوى
و كل حاله منهم لها شكل ملف معين حسب شكل المجال في هذا المستوى " لأن لابد هناك منحنيات يكون المجال عمودي على اتجاه الحركة "

و هذا شكل المجال المغناطيسي للأرض








المهم : أن هناك طاقة مكتسبة للقمر من المجال المغناطيسي للأرض و هناك طاقة مفقودة
الطاقة المكتسبة لا يختلف شكلها .... طاقة وضع أو طاقة حرارية أو طاقة كهربية
و الطاقة المفقودة لا يختلف شكها ....طاقة حركة القمر الصناعي أو طاقة محرك نفاث على القمر يحفظ حركته

حيث لابد أن يكون الطاقة المكتسبة تساوي الطاقة المفقودة
لذلك طاقة القمر الصناعي ثابتة دائما لأن الطاقة التي يفقدها تساوي التي يكتسبها
و هذا يختلف تماما عن الطاقة الشمسية على قمر
لذلك لا يمكن الإستفادة من هذه الطاقة



د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة وشكرا لك على التعليق ؟ صحيح ان مداخلتي كانت من باب التنويع والافتراضات ولتوضيح فكرة معينة .... ولكن فاجأني جوابك الفني فالقمر الصناعي الذي اتحدث عنه فرضا يدور في مستوي عمودي على مستوي خط الاستواء (صحيح في مستوي قطر الأرض بين القطبين ) ...وهو ليس ثابتا (لأن ذلك مستحيل ) وملف استقبال الحقل المغناطيسي نفترضه موجها الى مركز الأرض ..فعند دوران القمر حول الأرضي في المستوي المذكور فان الملف سوف يواجه القطب الشمالي مرة (عندما يكون فوق نصف الكرة الشمالي والقطب الجنوبي عندما يكون فوق النصف الجنوبي وبذلك يتحقق تغير في شدة واتجاه المجال المغناطيسي للأرض (حيث خطوط المجال منتشرة في الجو والفضاء ضمن هذا الملف ليولد تيارا كهربائيا ..صحيح انه ضعيف جدا ولكنه موجود وفي نفس الوقت ليس مجانيا من جهة الطاقة حيث سيعود بالتأثير على القمر نفسه محاولا ابطاء سرعته .. وقد يكون ذلك من احد اسباب تغير مكان القمر الذي يحصل حاليا مما يجبر الشركات على تزويد القمر بمحرك نفاث صغير مع قليل من الوقود مع تحكم آلي لتصحيح مكان القمر بتشغيل هذه المحركات عند اللزوم وبفترات قصيرة وبفواصل طويلة ... رغم ما ذكرنا ان الأقمار لاتستثمر ذلك ولكن الوضع مفروض حيث جسم القمر المعدني بشكل او بآخر قد يشبه عمل ملف استقبال مغلق .....​



فبارك الله فيك دكتور حسين هذا ما كنت اقصد

و شكرا


----------



## النوحي1 (16 يوليو 2012)

الجاذبية قوى غير مستغلة من قبل الانسان وان شاء الله يستطيع ذلك قريبا واما الاختراع هذا فلم نره على الواقع ولا على شاشات التلفزة ارجوا من المخترع تعميم التجربة


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## egylover1 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

أنصح الدكتور حسين بمراجعة الفيديو بالرابط التالي:
Perendev magnetic motor - YouTube

أريد أن أعرف رأيك حيال فكرة عدم وجود محرك دائم الحركة بعد مشاهدة الفيديو

في الحقيقة ليس هنالك أي نوع من أنواع الحركة الدائمة في الفيديو فهو ليس دائم!!

هل تعرف لماذا؟
لأن عمر المغناطيسات الموجودة فيه والتي يعمل على إثر قوتها هو أربعمئة عام فقط وليس على مدار الألفيات أو كما قيل "مدى الحياة"
وإن كنت تقصد هذا فأرجوا التوضيح كي لا تترسخ افكار ناقصة في أذهان القراء ومرتادي هذا النادي

وبالنسبة للتشكيك في فكرة وجود طاقة كهربائية ناتجة من صندوق فأعتقد أنها قد صححت بعد ذلك الفيديو

وسأقوم بإلغاء فكرة وجود بطارية بذلك الصندوق في موضوع الأخ "هارون الرشيد" الآن

سأبدأ بجملة مشهورة وهي "الحاجة أم الاختراع"
فلنأخذ على سبيل المثال شخصاً غنياً لا يهمه المال ولا إنفاقة بالتأكيد شخص بهذه الطبيعة لن يبحث عن سبب يجعله يوفر أو شيءً من هذا القبيل والسبب أنه غير محتاج أي لا دافع لديه لأنه قد تعود على أن يدفع هو، أما الذي فكر بطريقة أوسع في هذا الكون المعلق سيجد أن الله سخر لنا عدة أمورٍ لتستمر الحياة كالشمس والماء والرياح والجاذبية وكلنا نعرفهم ولكن يختلف العقل من شخصٍ لآخر وبالتالي اختلاف طريقة التفكير؛ فنجد موضوعاً بعنوان الطاقة الشمسية وآخر بعنوان طاقة الرياح وأخرى عن الجاذبية وهناك من حول الماء إلى وقود واعاده مرة أخرى إلى وقود بإذن الله -وأتحدث بذلك عن غاز الهيدروكسيد الذي يتحول إلى أصله "الماء" بعد حرقه- وكل ذلك هي أفكار وأفكار وكما أسلفت بالذكر موضحاً الحاجة أم الاختراع أن المخترع غالباً ما لا يجد الدعم الكافي لمشروعه الذي ابتكره فلذك لا نراهم وأود أن أذكر لك أنك إن أردت أن تنفع وطنك بشيء جديد فاعلم أن هناك من يسعى إلى إخماد عزيمتك الملتهبة وإن لم ينجح وبخرته فسيعود ليغرقك حتى يطفئك إن لم تبخره مرة بعد أخرى

واحذروا أن تكونوا الماء المخمد ولكن كونوا الشعلة المضيئة

وإن لم تضف شيءً للحياة فأمامك طريين إما التشجيع أو انتظار دورك للعب ولا تلك إلا هذين الطريقين ففي نهايتهما جنة نسعى بكل ما لنا وما علينا الوصول لمرضاة خالقها وخالقنا عنا واذكروا الله دوماً ولا تنسوه كي لا تكونوا ممن نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم


----------



## فقيه العرب (25 أكتوبر 2012)

انا شفت المقطع ز ورفضوا فتح الباب لمشاهدة الجهاز اتمنى للمخترع النجاح لكن اخاف داخل الصندوق نظام يوبي اس ubs ,وهو نظام تخزين الطاقه في ما تشبه البطرايات ويقوم هذا الجهاز بتحويلها مره اخرى الى كهرباء عاديه


----------

